# 78th and 4th FG pics ...



## chicoartist (Aug 12, 2007)

I was looking for something in my 'image vault' (my external hard drive), and thought I'd upload a few pics for a few of my fave sites while I wuz there ... 



Enjoy!
Wade




Harry Thompson; 82FS, 78FG:







Alfred F. Eaton; 84FS, 78FG:






"Bee". Duane Beeson (POW); 334FS, 4FG:






Who else had hair like that?! The Kidd, of course! Ralph Hofer (KIA); 334FS, 4FG:






The Playboy. Vic France (KIA); 334FS, 4FG:


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 12, 2007)

Very cool pictures, Thanks for sharing


----------



## evangilder (Aug 12, 2007)

Neat stuff, Wade!


----------



## chicoartist (Aug 14, 2007)

Here's a few more DX and DB pics:


Razorback P-47 at DX:






83FS Enlisted troop in Maj. Jesse Davis' kite:






Kenneth C. Allstaedt. Note the camo was removed except around the serial:






Unidentified (so far) 334FS pilot:






Mustang hooked up to the tug in a 336FS bay:






'Deac' Hively (334FS) strapped in and ready to go on the first Russia Shuttle mission:






The granddaddy of them all - also first man to score using the P-47:






If you enjoyed these, you'll love the "Raphael Collection" I have posted on my site. See it starting here (3 pages + his diary): The Raphael Collection, Part I

Wade


----------



## Erich (Aug 14, 2007)

Wade :

Great shots keep em comin man !

question : I had heard about Thompsons jug and the M under the cowl but never a reason for it........do you know ?

Erich ~


----------



## chicoartist (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi,

It seems to have been SOP with some fighter groups (if the aircraft's shape allowed it) to repeat the "individual aircraft letter" under the cowl to help ground crews and maybe even fellow taxiing pilots to ID the kite from the front. I know the 4th, for one, did the same to their P-47s. 8) 

Wade


----------



## Erich (Aug 14, 2007)

interesting thought Wade. Thompsons Jug was coded MX * B lost in November of 44 he was a POW. so he is in front of one of his buddies craft


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2007)

Great stuff Wade.THX for sharing.


----------



## chicoartist (Aug 14, 2007)

Erich said:


> . . . Thompsons Jug was coded MX * B lost in November of 44 he was a POW. so he is in front of one of his buddies craft



Yes, that was the case here. Friend and fellow enthusiast Martin Kyburz identified "M" as:

P-47D 42-28798 MX-M;
assigned to Capt. Ivan H. Keatley; 
a/c nicknamed "Cutie / Ivan The Terrible".

I did a real quick look through my copy of EAGLES OF DUXFORD, by another long-time friend, Garry Fry, and it seems Thompson was only operational a month before he was downed! All that training over a year or so ... but then again maybe "all that training" kept him alive. 8)

Wade


----------



## Erich (Aug 14, 2007)

Wade do by chance have a 78th fg missions listing from Gary ? When I received my copy right after publication I noted that it was his intent to produce one and send out to any that sent him a letter of which I did..........but received no info

E ~ and thanks for the update on who flew "M" P-47.


----------



## chicoartist (Aug 15, 2007)

Garry has sent me a LOT of 78th FG stuff over the years (including a ton of pictures, a small sampling of which you see above), but the only complete mission list I have, including the Form 34s, is for the P-51 era (Jan 1 '45 onwards, IIRC).

Wade


----------



## Erich (Aug 15, 2007)

interesting Wade, I am going to send you a private.........

Erich ~


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2007)

Yes very cool pics. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## drgondog (Sep 22, 2007)

chicoartist said:


> Hi,
> 
> It seems to have been SOP with some fighter groups (if the aircraft's shape allowed it) to repeat the "individual aircraft letter" under the cowl to help ground crews and maybe even fellow taxiing pilots to ID the kite from the front. I know the 4th, for one, did the same to their P-47s. 8)
> 
> Wade



Wade - the 355th did not but the 352nd FG did.. 

great shots. send me a PM with your mailing address - I lost it and I have pics to send you

Bill


----------



## mkloby (Sep 22, 2007)

Excellent pictures... I enjoyed Ozark Queen!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2007)

Great pics!


----------

